# Swallowing problem- five year old



## usamom

Hope this post isn't too lengthy- but I am at my wits end trying to figure out what to do.

Approximately four weeks ago, my five year old started clearing his throat a lot. I didn't think much of it at the time.

The next week- we were on vacation and while sitting on the sofa at the beach house- I noticed a really odd head "tic". I quietly pointed it out to my companion and we watched him for a while- wondering what it was. When I put him to bed that night- we were sleeping on twin beds all in one room. I watched him and this "tic" continues even while asleep. The frequency was of such that I became extremely alarmed. We were 45 minutes away from the nearest hospital with sketchy phone service. I woke him up and asked him if he was ok, he said "my throat feels funny". I picked him up and said "how about we see if a doctor can help your throat" and he wanted to go! 

So we dashed to the ER. I feared an allergic reaction or something and was afraid his airway was becoming compromised. We talked to him all the way there because it was dark an we wanted to be sure he was breathing ok. As long as we chattered and I heard him- I knew he was getting enough oxygen.

The ER takes us in immediately. We never even sat down. Test after test- they have no idea what's happening. Yet five doctors looked at him and all can clearly see there is a problem.

One doctor mentioned "wow- he does have some big tonsils- but they are not inflamed or infected. That's odd." We were sent home. No idea what was going on- but airway stable and no emergency.

Three days later- no change. We see our pediatrician. She too is stumped. I told her about the comment one of the ER doctors made. She said "no- his tonsils are ok." After pondering a minute- she goes back and looks in his mouth again. Pokes him with the tongue depressor and says "oh my- yes- now I see them drop down and they are huge. Not quite touching but almost."

She asks us to try a nose spray for post nasal drip. Thinks allergies might be the culprit. If not- wants us to see ENT.

Two weeks later- no change at all. Using the nose spray religiously as intended.

Today- we follow up with an ENT who dismisses us. Says there is nothing wrong with this kid's tonsils. He was a bloody jerk about it too- like I was a crazy mom who wanted my kid to be sick. HELLO - look at him- he can't swallow!

So- four weeks later. Thousands of dollars in testing. Medicine. Seen by no less than seven physicians- and we are no closer to a resolution.

My child still struggles to swallow. He has to turn his head to one side every time. When I'm looking or not- asleep and awake. It's not an intentional thing. He says his throat feels "funny". When prompted for more detail one doctor said does it feel sore, swollen, itchy,.... My son says "it feels swollen inside".


Any advice?? Sorry for the long rant. I'm pregnant, hormonal, and worried about my little one!


----------



## seoj

I'm sorry they haven't figured it out yet hun- I think it's almost worse not knowing than knowing! At least, once you know- you can do something about it. Ugh. 

I have no advise... no clue what could be going on. But did anyone mention taking out the tonsils? I know it's not as common these days-- but if they really are larger than they should be? But if they are truly just swollen--- idk. It's so hard when our kids can't really explain what exactly it is they feel- and tests don't help... it's got to be so frustrating for sure. Big hugs!!!! 

Has anyone checked out his thyroid? As that is right under the front part of the neck- and a friend of mine had one that didn't develop right- and she always felt this bit of pressure (even as a bigger kid) and would clear her throat often whenever she got sick or had a little hay fever... just a thought. Although a bit strange it would suddenly come on... that almost sounds more like some sort of infection or virus that is causing swelling. But I'm certainly no expert or doctor! 

I really hope they figure it all out soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## LPF

Did ENT do a proper scope with a camera and have a good look round?

I'm a speech therapist working in swallowing and the fact he turns his head is a sure sign of him compensating for a swallow problem. It's a strategy we use to help. It sounds like an ENT related problem from what you describe - maybe ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Dream.dream

I actually have the same problem right now. My sons tonsils are huge but not touching . He snores has trouble swallowing and breathing at night .

He has nose spray but I was told we had to give the spray at least a month to work .

We have an ent appointment in June where we will probably discuss removing his tonsils


----------



## usamom

Thanks for the info! It's helpful to know that others have experienced this or work in this field to validate that I'm not crazy.

We will seek a second opinion for sure.


----------

